# hakchi2 SNES Mini Progress And Discussions



## Daddy Horror (Oct 1, 2017)

10/1 Cluster is Estimating a week.  He's putting up a few streams on his youtube working on it.  Please feel free to talk about other hacks and progress for SNES Mini here.
Clusters youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/ClusterMeerkat/videos
If you have a snes and a nes mini controllers work for both system.

10/2 1:19 am Central Time

Update from clusters youtube,he has a video running of trigger on snes classic

We finally understood the format of SNESMini's ROMs. It's the same as WiiU Virtual Console. So we can upload SNES ROMs and use original emulator. New hakchi2 with SNES Mini support coming soon.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2017)

Snes Classic owner here, planning on injecting a few select ROMs. Do you have links to his YouTube and/or the streams to see these in action? All I've seen are screenshots thus far.


----------



## Daddy Horror (Oct 1, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/user/ClusterMeerkat/videos


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2017)

Daddy Horror said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/ClusterMeerkat/videos



Thanks  Also, someone supposedly added ROMs to the Snes Classic already
http://gbatemp.net/threads/hakchi2-nes-mini-very-simple-pimp-tool.456256/page-581#post-7609042

I don't see how that can be done when his tool hasn't even been finalized yet, sounds awfully risky.


----------



## GBA rocks (Oct 2, 2017)

So in terms of storage space (same as NES classic) we're looking at roughly 70 games max, or 1/10 of the NTSC US library..

People say you can double that by using third party emulators that support compressed files, but why would you do that when the whole point is using the first party emulator by NERD with the new official SuperFX emulation and the eyecandy of the main menu and the backgrounds..


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2017)

GBA rocks said:


> So in terms of storage space (same as NES classic) we're looking at roughly 70 games max, or 1/10 of the NTSC US library..
> 
> People say you can double that by using third party emulators that support compressed files, but why would you do that when the whole point is using the first party emulator by NERD with the new officila SuperFX emulation..



If you compress them, 150 or so games. The games would just be in ZIP or 7z format. Pretty sure compressed ROMs will work fine on NERD's emulator.


----------



## GBA rocks (Oct 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> If you compress them, 150 or so games. The games would just be in ZIP or 7z format.



But not with the built-in nintendo emulator.
You should use retroarch to load zip/7z roms. 
I personally see little point in that, if I bought the snes classic I'd wanna use the nintendo blessed emulator. That's the whole point.
But others may think otherwise and appreciate the "box" design and the two included gamepads anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2017)

GBA rocks said:


> But not with the built-in nintendo emulator.
> You should use retroarch to load zip/7z roms.
> I personally see little point in that, if I bought the snes classic I'd wanna use the nintendo blessed emulator. That's the whole point.
> But others may think otherwise and appreciate the "box" design and the two included gamepads anyway.



Then you're gonna have to pick and choose what games to use, then. IDK what to tell ya. I only want a handful of games on NERD's emulator.


----------



## GBA rocks (Oct 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then you're gonna have to pick and choose what games to use, then. IDK what to tell ya. I only want a handful of games on NERD's emulator.



Yes...it's not like 70 games are a small number anyway...
It's just different from the NES classic situation where you could feasibly put the whole library from one region in it. (the games being smaller of course)


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2017)

GBA rocks said:


> Yes...it's not like 70 games are a small number anyway...
> It's just different from the NES classic situation where you could feasibly put the whole library from one region in it. (the games being smaller of course)



No need to be smarmy, what do you expect? NES games are 256-512 KB in most cases, Snes games are 1-4 MB, of course it's  not gonna hold as many.  Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Daddy Horror (Oct 2, 2017)

Update from clusters youtube,he has a video running of trigger on snes classic

We finally understood the format of SNESMini's ROMs. It's the same as WiiU Virtual Console. So we can upload SNES ROMs and use original emulator. New hakchi2 with SNES Mini support coming soon.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2017)

Daddy Horror said:


> Update from clusters youtube,he has a video running of trigger on snes classic
> 
> We finally understood the format of SNESMini's ROMs. It's the same as WiiU Virtual Console. So we can upload SNES ROMs and use original emulator. New hakchi2 with SNES Mini support coming soon.



Oh man, that's freaking awesome, but Chrono Trigger was never released on the Wii U VC (was on the Wii VC), wonder how that game would be injected  Sounds like it's gonna be sweet


----------



## GBA rocks (Oct 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No need to be smarmy, what do you expect? NES games are 256-512 KB in most cases, Snes games are 1-4 MB, of course it's  not gonna hold as many.  Beggars can't be choosers.



uhm..? I was 100% unironic.
A selection of 70 games is more than enough for me, on this kind of device. 

It's just fascinating to think about having "every game ever" of a given platform in a little box with genuine gamepads. Just thinking.


----------



## Kushan (Oct 2, 2017)

I wasn't around for the NES mini, but has anyone ever experimented with expanding the storage on the device, possibly using some kind of OTG adapter/hub?


----------



## KnuxTheFox (Oct 2, 2017)

70 games is plenty, and IIRC, Original games can be deselected, and Hakchi basically reflashes the system with the updated content. So, if you don't care about games like Street Fighter II' Turbo (perhaps favoring Super Street Fighter II' as SFC Classic has) Or not a fan of RPGs, Secret of Mana, Final Fantasy III, Earthbound can be deselected and you'll have more room for the games you want.


----------



## tuco11 (Oct 2, 2017)

Is that 70 in addition to the 21 that it already comes with? Or 70 total? Sorry new to this. I have a folder of 70 SNES roms waiting to be added  .


----------



## Actarus9999 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I just arrived in your wonderful community because I just acquired in France a Super Nintendo Mini but find the catalog very poor I thought I will wait may be that the same operation as the NES Mini last year may be available on Super Nintendo Mini but here I would like to have the opportunity to play a very large collection of Japanese RPG that have been translated by fans in French but also to French Roma who are therefore in PAL.

But I imagine that the Super Nintendo Mini console even if it has an emulator that runs the whole official catalog with all the chips that came out it must be limited for PAL NTSC frequencies etc ... where I am wrong?

And games translated with methods like Ipspatcher would you think?

Thank you in advance to illuminate my lantern because otherwise I find myself with a console on arms certainly with 21 games but more it would be a plus.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2017)

GBA rocks said:


> uhm..? I was 100% unironic.
> A selection of 70 games is more than enough for me, on this kind of device.
> 
> It's just fascinating to think about having "every game ever" of a given platform in a little box with genuine gamepads. Just thinking.



Well, it sounded sarcastic, so I wasn't sure..


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 2, 2017)

Can't wait.  Am trading for one - a hacked 3DS with some physical games for that.


----------



## Metro City (Oct 3, 2017)

Good news! We look forward to this delicious program to inject SNES games


----------



## bjaxx87 (Oct 3, 2017)

70 games? Didn't someone say ~300 MB? I have 116 games waiting to be added and they have a total size of 243 MB - they are uncompressed. I checked the size of 70 random games and they have a size of 157 MB.

Also I'm curious since I have never used hakchi before... (I don't own a NES mini) - will I notice any difference between ROMs using RetroArch and ROMS running on the native SNES classic emulator? Will they show up the same way in the menu and boot like the original 21 games?


----------



## KnuxTheFox (Oct 4, 2017)

bjaxx87 said:


> 70 games? Didn't someone say ~300 MB? I have 116 games waiting to be added and they have a total size of 243 MB - they are uncompressed. I checked the size of 70 random games and they have a size of 157 MB.
> 
> Also I'm curious since I have never used hakchi before... (I don't own a NES mini) - will I notice any difference between ROMs using RetroArch and ROMS running on the native SNES classic emulator? Will they show up the same way in the menu and boot like the original 21 games?



I'm guessing some additional data is used for cover art and meta data. Not just the rom.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Oct 4, 2017)

I tried asking cluster where I could download the non-portable version of hakchi so I could dump my NAND and give it to him, but I didn't hear back from him. Does anyone have a link, or does he even need it?


----------



## iDon (Oct 5, 2017)

Dio said:


> I tried asking cluster where I could download the non-portable version of hakchi so I could dump my NAND and give it to him, but I didn't hear back from him. Does anyone have a link, or does he even need it?



I doubt he needs it from anybody in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shinrukus (Oct 5, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> Can't wait.  Am trading for one - a hacked 3DS with some physical games for that.


Hell i'd give you my SNES mini for that... But in all honesty, doesn't seem like a fair trade for you...


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 5, 2017)

shinrukus said:


> Hell i'd give you my SNES mini for that... But in all honesty, doesn't seem like a fair trade for you...



It's okay, the n3ds was refurbished and I needed to get rid of it.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 6, 2017)

more limit's guess begger's can't be chooser's i guess... now to find a mini for myself.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone willing to upload the RC2 build for testing purposes?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 6, 2017)

DJPlace said:


> more limit's guess begger's can't be chooser's i guess... now to find a mini for myself.


If there's ever a n64 classic, assuming they add more storage space, it'll cost like $100. If they don't, then they'll charge $80 for half the games.


----------



## Shadowtrance (Oct 6, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> If there's ever a n64 classic, assuming they add more storage space, it'll cost like $100. If they don't, then they'll charge $80 for half the games.


But..... it already cost's over $100.


in Australia. lol


----------



## KnuxTheFox (Oct 7, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> If there's ever a n64 classic, assuming they add more storage space, it'll cost like $100. If they don't, then they'll charge $80 for half the games.


SNES is all I care about. I can play N64 on my raspberry pi, and maybe SNES Classic soon with Clover-Retroarch and a standard Classic Controller.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Lesson learned, do NOT use ROMs that were converted with the older SFC2SFROM script with the latest RC build of Hackchi, the games will not run XD


----------



## KnuxTheFox (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Lesson learned, do NOT use ROMs that were converted with the older SFC2SFROM script with the latest RC build of Hackchi, the games will not run XD


Did someone release a RC, or did you compile it yourself? I'm about to try compiling the current source, though it seems Cluster is updating quite frequently.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

KnuxTheFox said:


> Did someone release a RC, or did you compile it yourself? I'm about to try compiling the current source, though it seems Cluster is updating quite frequently.



I found a link earlier on the other hackchi thread for RC3, not sure what version it's up to, but the program converts and does all the ROM stuff for ya.


----------



## NeilZander (Oct 8, 2017)

Now that Hakchi2 is  officially released according to the github v2.20 or something I'm tempted to try it but I  want to ask since I can re dump the original Kernel file and what not and even factory restore. Would my warranty still be voided? Even tho I wiped out any trace of the system being tampered with?


----------



## cybrian (Oct 8, 2017)

NeilZander said:


> Now that Hakchi2 is  officially released according to the github v2.20 or something I'm tempted to try it but I  want to ask since I can re dump the original Kernel file and what not and even factory restore. Would my warranty still be voided? Even tho I wiped out any trace of the system being tampered with?


You're asking a legal question, actually, rather than a technical question. The answer is "yes, but you're probably okay."

This is a common misconception I see around: if you do something that would void a warranty, and then reverse what you did 100% completely, legally speaking you've still voided your warranty. You can't "un-void" it. It's a contract, and the consequences for breaking the contract are that Nintendo does not have to hold up their end.

Realistically, if you restore it to factory state and it doesn't appear to be tampered with, it'll probably be treated as eligible for warranty service. You'd probably get away with it, and most likely nobody would care. However, again legally speaking, that is now an act of fraud. Again, you'd probably get away with it. 

I'm sure the most that'd ever happen is that you'd be turned down for service if Nintendo detects tampering.


----------



## cybrian (Oct 8, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> If there's ever a n64 classic, assuming they add more storage space, it'll cost like $100. If they don't, then they'll charge $80 for half the games.


At this point in time storage costs are negligible. By which I mean a 16 GB eMMC, which is enough to store at least one version of every single N64 game released in the USA, is under $15 (_especially_ in bulk!)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 8, 2017)

cybrian said:


> At this point in time storage costs are negligible. By which I mean a 16 GB eMMC, which is enough to store at least one version of every single N64 game released in the USA, is under $15 (_especially_ in bulk!)


Yeah but the NES and SNES classic are only a few hundred megabytes of storage and they're still charging $80 for the damn things. You can go to Dollar General and get a Sega Genesis system with 100 games for like $30 or $45


----------



## qwertyx888 (Oct 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yeah but the NES and SNES classic are only a few hundred megabytes of storage and they're still charging $80 for the damn things. You can go to Dollar General and get a Sega Genesis system with 100 games for like $30 or $45


Well you don't have to buy it, if it's quantity you want why not just put together your own rasberry pi solution? You are paying for a well designed system, personally I like the authenticity of the mini consoles and the exact original feel and response of the controllers that third parties can't seem to get right. I've found the Sega ones and others to be poorly designed and implemented which is probably why they are cheap. You get what you pay for.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yeah but the NES and SNES classic are only a few hundred megabytes of storage and they're still charging $80 for the damn things. You can go to Dollar General and get a Sega Genesis system with 100 games for like $30 or $45



So? Good luck not having them look like shit on HDTVs without those overrated expensive upscaling devices. You don't have to get one.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So? Good luck not having them look like shit on HDTVs without those overrated expensive upscaling devices. You don't have to get one.


Actually, the ones they had at Meijer last year around Christmas time had HDMI out, and here's a shocker, it actually accepted original cartridges too! You could also use orignal controllers with it iirc. There was also a handheld variety that accepted SD cards for the purchase of additional games, and I'm sure pirated roms would have been trivial.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Actually, the ones they had at Meijer last year around Christmas time had HDMI out, and here's a shocker, it actually accepted original cartridges too! You could also use orignal controllers with it iirc. There was also a handheld variety that accepted SD cards for the purchase of additional games, and I'm sure pirated roms would have been trivial.



Meh, most of those clones have pretty garbage audio emulation too.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Meh, most of those clones have pretty garbage audio emulation too.


I know, I'm just saying Nintendo could have still turned a hefty profit at $40-50 and well, you know made more than 20 of them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I know, I'm just saying Nintendo could have still turned a hefty profit at $40-50 and well, you know made more than 20 of them.



Nintendo has made more and will make more well into 2018, as has been confirmed my Nintendo themselves, it's not going to be like the NES Mini, show a little faith. Ugh.


----------



## Izeman (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi guys.
Just felt the urge of sharing my experience at SNES mini + hakchi2 with you, and ask a few things in the process 

I've been messing with hakchi2 tool in the last few days. I managed to add about 15 more games to my console and they all work flawlessly, from what I can tell (obviously I've only played each game just for a few minute, so who knows they may crash 3 hours deep into them XD)
The only game I haven't had the luck to make it work is Chrono Trigger with "Chrono Trigger +" patch applied (from romhacking.com). For those who don't know what it is, it's a patch that rebalances some parts of the game and adds back some things that were cut out from the official release, plus unlocking some things before time (without screwing game balancing) in order to add a bit of unlinearity to the game (you can visit 65.000.000 BC as soon as you get to the End of Time, as an example).
To be honest, the game runs, but when you try to leave Chrono's room, the transition to lower floor doesn't start, so you're stuck in Chrono's room with nowhere else to go. Since the patch alters the lowest floor picture by adding a door next to the kitchen (where a new room for Chrono's mother has been created), I think that the SNES mini built-in emulator has issues with the modified transition to the new lower floor.
I also noticed very long (10+ seconds) black screens between transitions (before the pendulum is loaded in the starting screen, after you press start to begin playing, after the view fades out from world map before switching to Chrono's room...). Every time there's a black screen ,it takes several seconds to load the following scene.

So, I installed RetroArch on my SNES mini using hakchi2, in order to see if the game would go past the room issue using an alternate emulator (even though RetroArch loses the display frames and rewind functionality on save states). I downloaded the retroarch_with_cores package and installed it in its entirety.

*Question 1*: when I go to "install extra modules" in hakchi2 none of the modules is checked, but I'm quite confident I've installed them all by dragging the .zip package onto hakchi2 window and flashing the console. Does it mean there's no way ATM to see which cores are installed on the console? Or is it enough for a core to be shown in the list to be currently installed in the console?

Like I said, I installed them all even though I'm only interested in playing SNES games on the SNES mini.

If I understand correctly, in order to use RetroArch instead of the built-in emulator on the SNES mini, I just need to append "--retroarch" to the command string for that game. Well, I did exactly that for Chrono Trigger and it doesn't start anymore. I select the game, press A, I get to a black screen and after a few seconds I'm back to the SNES mini game selection menu.
I maybe doing something wrong, but from the readme file inside RetroArch package it seems that appending "--retroarch" is all I needed to do.
Unsatisfied, I tried launching the ROM using snes9x emulator directly (--retroarch should also use snes9x as far as i know), by changing the command line in Chrono Trigger rom to /bin/snes <rom> <clover args>. This way the game started, the long black screens are gone and Chrono can finally leave his room.

*Question 2*: I'd like to try running the game also through RetroArch. Is there something else I should do besides adding "--retroarch" at the end of the command line to make the game run using RetroArch?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------

